
How to track costs in multi-tenant Amazon EKS clusters - AjayTripathy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/containers/how-to-track-costs-in-multi-tenant-amazon-eks-clusters-using-kubecost/
======
jakozaur
Another way to do that is to buy commercial SaaS vendor monitor AWS costs:
CloudHealth or Cloudability.

~~~
webb
There would be a number of differences with these products. First, Kubecost
does not egress any data from your infrastructure, it's based on open source
technologies (e.g. Prometheus), and because it is build specifically for
Kubernetes it takes a pretty different approach for determining the cost of a
tenant, workload, etc.

Disclaimer: I'm a founder of Kubecost.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Congrats on being the founder.

>The default installation of Kubecost includes an optimized Prometheus server
that only contains metrics that are useful to Kubecost. This optimized version
retains 70-90% fewer metrics than a standard Prometheus deployment. You can
also use an existing Prometheus installation.

I really like this approach. What do customers say about it?

~~~
webb
Thanks, simonebrunozzi!

With a growing number of teams using Prometheus-based observability solutions,
we've seen more and more integrating Kubecost with their existing Prometheus.
The majority still use our bundled offering, which is typically a little
easier to setup, but many likely the flexibility to switch if desired.

------
gbrayut
Is there any way to setup a sharding solution for Prometheus? Like instances
per AZ or that only scrape a certain set of nodes? On our larger clusters we
had issues even with the optimized Prometheus instance in kubecost, and it's
starting to look like metrics collection/processing may be a big driving force
on our cluster scaling designs.

~~~
AjayTripathy
There's definitely ways to do this by configuring your scrape configs to
ignore sets of nodes. Curious though when you last tried kubecost out? We've
built out some caching mechanisms in the product over the last month or so
that should dramatically reduce load / memory consumption on prometheus. If
you reach out on our slack kubecost.slack.com we can discuss more about
expected Prometheus resource consumption.

